# Sick,tired and want my life back



## Marv72 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi all, hope everyone is having a decent day,

Well it's been 3 years now since I last went to the toilet naturally and for all that time my life has been on hold. I've never experienced pain,discomfort and pure misery like this in my life ever before.
I have tried every single thing on the market to relive my constipation, I've had bio feed back and tried irrigation, I am on fleet enemas everyday at the moment but even they don't give me much relief. I have also been on a course of prucalopride also know as resolor which did absolutely nothing for me.
I am due to see a consultant again on the 14th February after begging my gp for months to make me an appointment and I'm hoping against hope that this time they will come up with an answer. Right now I'd be quite happy if they just took the whole of bowels away and gave me a bag. I am so desperate for the pain, anxiety and misery to just go away.
No replies needed, I just needed to complain to someone without them raising their eyes to the ceiling. As you all know, unless you've experienced this then you have no idea how awful it is and no one understands how ill you feel the whole time. I'm sick of feeling ill and feeling downright miserable the whole time. I just want my life back!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi Marv--so sorry you're still feeling so bad. and oh yes i do understand what you mean--i have chronic slow transit constipation too and yes, like you,have tried everything --we've talked here on the board previously when you posted







. i do understand--yes, it's miserable suffering on a daily basis with all this and yes we do so want our lives back!

good luck with your appointment on feb 14th. i do hope and pray your consultant can help you! keep us posted if you have a chance--thanks.

take care. wishing you all the best, annie.


----------



## Marv72 (Sep 29, 2013)

Thank you once again Annie, will let you know if I get anymore answers but if I'm honest I'm expecting to be told that I just have to live with it, but you never know, fingers crossed once again


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

No matter how bad your IBS, everyone has an optimal diet and a worse possible diet. I can promise you if you find your optimum diet you will get relief from your IBS symptoms no matter how severe, and this is true for all. The worst mistake we make is making assumptions. I spent the last 10 years believing that I had slow transit constipation or pelvic floor dysfunction and actually told people here that diet didn't make much of a difference. I've had 2 very quick evacuations in the last month, 16 minutes and 10 minutes, all due to diet. Some foods in diet may not suit you so just substitute as you think best. What is important is how you get there.

Breakfast: porridge (oats), an egg (or wholemeal toast if you can't tolerate oats)

Lunch: salads and cheese

Dinner: meat/fish with potato, pumpkin, sweet potato, bok choy

Dessert: banana & yoghurt

(If hungry, wholemeal toast. Anyone of these foods can be substituted with sensible alternatives)

The 10 minute evacuation was the day after eating this at 4.30 pm (no toast). I was extremely tired as I had a very busy day and went to bed around 10.30. This shows that the earlier you have your dinner and the longer the digestion period the easier evacuation will be. The 16 minute evacuation was the same diet but included 4 wholemeal toasts. I'm still undecided about wheat.

Everyone has an ideal diet regardless of how bad your IBS is. This is how I found my ideal diet: I googled constipation. After many searches I kept coming across: rice (white and brown), refined flours, biscuits, crackers etc. Interestingly enough, too much fibre and high FODMAP fibre are also constipating (I don't know how this works). So I just assumed I was intolerant to ALL of these things. So any foods that weren't on the constipating list are what I started with, with some exceptions. Too much meat can be constipating, but I don't have much anyway. Milk is a high FODMAP but I don't have much, just with cereal and tea and it's the A2 type. Starches are constipating, but if I keep the starches down to a reasonable level I'm OK. Some high FODMAPS I tolerate. You have to keep an open mind as every rule has a contradiction. It's about finding the right balance. The worst possible foods are rice and non-gluten breads.

The question is: how can I have pelvic floor dysfunction or idiopathic constipation if I can *sometimes* have a quick evacuation? How many of us just assume the problem is physical and needs medical intervention and laxatives? Why is IBS so hard to cure? Because what causes gas and constipation are the most satisfying foods to eat. A strict paleo/low FODMAP diet with no grains will leave you feeling miserable. I've been experimenting with wheat over the last 2 months as wheat is a high FODMAP and a constipating food. The fewest symptoms seem to be with wholemeal toast (less starch than bread). Pressed toasted sandwich style is even better as I think the heat and moisture (butter on outside) also help to break down the starch. I suspect enzymes are a major factor in IBS but do not buy enzyme medications! Sensible diet, no alcohol, eat your dinner early, bed early so you're not hungry. Learn to understand your colon. These are the keys.


----------



## Dreamcatcher32 (Nov 12, 2013)

0I just got back from The Mayo Clinic in Rochester, MN and let me share with you a few things I learned while there and a few things I figured out on my own.

1) The above poster is CORRECT. I assume you have PFD since you did biofeedback. If that is the case, you need to go to Rochester to do their bowel retraining. 99% of places do not do this correctly and Mayo does. Buy your own U-Control Biofeedback device and get that sucker down to an A or B when sitting on the pot, in a chair, standing and laying down. You'll get there! But this will take MONTHS of work and maintenance over years. It is scientifically proven to work if you have PFD. Mayo Clinic also does balloon expulsion to SHOW you how to poop, btw. I went from being able to pop that sucker out in 2 seconds to learning how to slowly evacuate it out. (still working on it - hard work!! Just like training for a maraton). Never ever strain from your rectum and buttocks to poop. Always belly breathe and then pooch out your belly and relax your bum to get the poop out!

2) Is your issue hard poop? If so, you need WATER. Especially if you eat fiber, drink that full 8oz glass of water after eating. I agree with the above poster - the perfect diet can accomodate anyone's problems. If you have PFD, soluble will work best for you. Eat pears and apples inbetween each meal - try grapes. Also add in oils (fish, flax, coconut) before each meal. What annoys me is that people who complain about constipation NEVER want to change their diet. Well, consider it a test! Just see if it helps/works. Once it does, you'll be like, "WHEE!!" and won't go back. Eat salads and soups and cut out breads, cheeses, meats, pastas and rice. Anything that constipates - no more!! Not for awhile.

3) Change your mindset about pooping. Going every 3 days is perfectly fine and normal. Do not jump on the laxatives until you've hit the 4th day (try Oxypowder, Cape Aloe, Miralax, Linzess or Magnesium Citrate.) Mouth to rectum works best so take one of these, wait over-night and then do an enema or dulcolax suppository. I was told by Mayo to drop all laxatives and any 'helpers.' They looked me square in the eye and said, "We are the best in the world. You do not NEED these things. Go off of them completely and adjust your diet accordingly." They recommend that you let the poop BUILD in order to get a strong urge. And you WILL get the urge. Trust your body. That poop is not going to swim upstream! It's going to sit there in your rectum stretching until it gives you an urge.

4) Set a schedule to poop if you have to. Learn to 'go' in the morning when the bowels are most active. Eat a large breakfast, drink warm coffee and either wait for an urge or sit on the toilet and relax yourself down as much as you can. (This is why biofeedback is useful!!) The more you relax, the more the poop will drop out when you get an urge. If you don't go at this point, use a suppository. Train your brain that morning is the time to go! (Mayo recommends against this though - they say wait, wait, wait until that urge is as strong as can be and then go)

5) Buy a squatty potty. This straightens out the rectum and makes it easier to go! I helps some.. doens't help others. For the love of god do not hop on it and try to get these 'little poops' out though. Let it build! Contrary to popular belief, constipation will not hurt you nor kill you. In fact, those who do not have IBS do not have pain or discomfort with constipation. My husband goes 3 days without pooping at times and feels nothing from it. Discomfort in your stomach does NOT mean constipation.

6) Our gut is our second brain. When you are stressed, it will slow down your system. Do self-massage along your colon (google this) each night to stimulate things to move on down the hatch. Start trusting your body and go off of those laxatives!!! I know you want to believe you won't get an urge but you will. Stop messing with your gut by freaking out about it. Don't even LOOK at your poop. Flush it and go about your day. Your brain is screwin' your gut all up. Stop 'giving a crap' if you crap!! lol!


----------



## squat2poop (Feb 2, 2014)

I second trying the squatty potty or whatever method to squat for BM.


----------



## un800 (Aug 29, 2010)

Dreamcatcher32 said:


> 3) Change your mindset about pooping. Going every 3 days is perfectly fine and normal. Do not jump on the laxatives until you've hit the 4th day (try Oxypowder, Cape Aloe, Miralax, Linzess or Magnesium Citrate.) Mouth to rectum works best so take one of these, wait over-night and then do an enema or dulcolax suppository. I was told by Mayo to drop all laxatives and any 'helpers.' They looked me square in the eye and said, "We are the best in the world. You do not NEED these things. Go off of them completely and adjust your diet accordingly." They recommend that you let the poop BUILD in order to get a strong urge. And you WILL get the urge. Trust your body. That poop is not going to swim upstream! It's going to sit there in your rectum stretching until it gives you an urge.


This is all fine and well but what about the discomfort? We IBS'ers have extra sensitive guts so we feel the slightest pressure differently than the normie.

If I waited for a major urge every 3 days my legs would stop working due to back pain.


----------

